# 3d printed items



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello I recently started a 3d printing business and can create building and assesories as long as they dont exceed 9in by 5in. All items will be made out of abs or pla plastic. Youll be able paint them any color you want. If your interested feel free to contact me at www.facebook.com/EPIC3DPrinting


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

This is an HO scale trailer that was designed and printed. If you would like similar items created get ahold of me and we can work out the details. Im willing to work with you to get the design as close as possible to what your looking for.


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

epic creations said:


> Hello I recently started a 3d printing business and can create building and assesories as long as they dont exceed 9in by 5in. All items will be made out of abs or pla plastic. Youll be able paint them any color you want. If your interested feel free to contact me at www.facebook.com/EPIC3DPrinting


Im sorry if i caused any confusion but the exact print bed dimensions are 5.91in by 8.86in.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I always knew 3d printing would invade hobbies like ours


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes it was only a matter of time. But cant say its a bad thing to be able to have custom things made.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of printer did you decide to get?
Do you need a 3d scanner too?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Curious. What would a item like your example cost in HO scale?


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

big ed said:


> What kind of printer did you decide to get?
> Do you need a 3d scanner too?


We have a replicator 2. And no you don't need a 3d scanner. It would come in handy on some designs if you already have a model you want to print from. But im just using Autodesk Inventor for my designing.


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

JackC said:


> Curious. What would a item like your example cost in HO scale?


Since we already have it designed the cost for it would be $6 a piece plus shipping. But if you would want something designed there would be an initial design cost and it varies depending on how much material it takes to make.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you get the 2X? 
Or didn't they have that at the time?

It would be nice if they were a little bit larger huh?

Fascinating. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

big ed said:


> Did you get the 2X?
> Or didn't they have that at the time?
> 
> It would be nice if they were a little bit larger huh?
> ...


No we didnt get the 2x didnt have that much in the budget to start out.lol

and yes a larger build platform is always nice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck with your new venture. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

big ed said:


> Good luck with your new venture. :smokin::thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck and thanks for your quick reply. Good price for a unusual item. When you get rolling you'll have a listing of stock items on the web?


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

JackC said:


> Good luck and thanks for your quick reply. Good price for a unusual item. When you get rolling you'll have a listing of stock items on the web?


Thank you and your welcome. And im trying to be very competative when it comes to price this is more of a hobby figured other then design costs just pay for materials. we plan on putting pictures of all are project on are facebook page that would be for sale.


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

One other thing id like to add is if its more convenient than facebook you can directly email us at [email protected] for projects.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think once you get going, you are going to find you prices are too cheap when you consider the print time, and the maintenance on the printer. See nvrr49.blogspot.com for many structures I have printed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Moved to correct forum, please don't post product promotion posts in the other forums.


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

nvrr49 said:


> I think once you get going, you are going to find you prices are too cheap when you consider the print time, and the maintenance on the printer. See nvrr49.blogspot.com for many structures I have printed.



what kind of maintanance have you had in your experience?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I am only on my fifth coil of filament, but have had two minor repairs, including replacing a nozzle and a feed gear. There are LOTS of moving parts, and many, many hours of printing to make anything of any size. People who run more than I tell me they have replaced about every moving part and heaters long before they got to double digit coils. 


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Way cool. Good luck!


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

This is the finished trailer with steps.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

epic creations said:


> This is the finished trailer with steps.


My 12 Trailers came today Great Work Very Happy with them Thank You ! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

KAL5 said:


> My 12 Trailers came today Great Work Very Happy with them Thank You ! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


thank you we take pride in are work and try to make the best possible products. your very welcome any time.


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

Door for a model store.


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

Heres a update for everyone these are booth seats.


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

Custom store front


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

Sign shaped like a candy








Store front with flwer planters on the windows








Custom name tags


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Your having fun with that printer. :smilie_daumenpos:
Interesting stuff. :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## epic creations (Jan 21, 2014)

Magic said:


> Your having fun with that printer. :smilie_daumenpos:
> Interesting stuff. :thumbsup:
> 
> Magic


Yes there is alot of stuff that i can make.


----------

